# Wie spielt sich der Herold?



## Luntsu (20. Mai 2008)

Guten Abend, liebe Age of Conan-Fangemeinde!

Ich habe das Early Access Angebot leider nicht wahrnehmen können und kann dadurch erst am Freitag anfangen zu spielen.

Ich habe die diversen Klassen-Beschreibungen durchgelesen und finde, dass der Herold doch eine sehr interessante Klasse sein könnte.

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie sich der Herold so spielt und wie seine Stärken und Schwächen sind? Sind die Fähigkeiten passend auf einender abgestimmt?

Ich hoffe doch auf eine grosse Resonanz und danke schon mal im Voraus.


----------



## Mordrad (20. Mai 2008)

Also ich habe kurz in der Beta angespielt und fand ihn eigentlich recht gut. Allerdings wars wirklich nur ziemlich kurz. Aber der Dämon in den man sich verwandeln kann ist ziemlich cool, macht gut Schaden und sie ganz nett aus. Aber ich habe auch nur bis lvl 8 oder so angespielt.


----------



## Raknos (20. Mai 2008)

Mhm ich habe ihn selbst nicht gespielt aber wurde X mal von einem geganked mit meinem 1 Level höheren Barbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also in dieser Caster Form macht der mit den Casts ganz guten Schaden und in der Demonenform ging der auch richtig ab und sah wie gesagt auch schick aus ^^ Also ich werde mir auf jeden Fall nochmal son Kerlchen erstellen, sah sehr spannend aus.

mfG Raknos


----------



## Trace (20. Mai 2008)

Salü,

habe in der Beta auch einen HdX gespielt, kann nur sagen das ich sehr positiv angetan bin von der Hybridfähigkeit der Klasse. Man ist zwar unter der Hauptfuchtel ein Magier allerdings mit dicken Zweihandschwert und je nach SKillung mehr oder weniger direkt an der Front. Vom Skillbaum her kann man sich zum Beispiel auf die Dämonenform und Nahkampf spezialisieren oder ehre in die Zauberei und Flächenschaden.

Vom Feeling her ist die Klasse sehr nett zu spielen, so castet man sich mal schnell einen Schutzspell auf sich geht in Dämonenform und nimmt sich 3 Piraten vor. Sobald Aggro gezogen ist, schonmal einen Feuerhauch (Höllenhauch?) casten bis die Gegner rangekommen sind um sie zu begrüßen. Danach geht es mit ein paar Zweihand-Schwert Kombos in die Materie und finish. 

Worauf man achten sollte, ist natürlich das der HdX "nur" Stoff/Seide Rüstung tragen kann und daher recht wenig einstecken kann vorerst. Mit einigen Talenten kann man aber seine Lebenspunkte ganz nett erhöhen. Also alles eine Sache der Skillung und des Geschmacks.

Log in and find out ^^ Einfachmal einen Charakter erstellen und anspielen, man sollte einen Char mindest bis Level 20 gespiel haben bevor man sich eine Meinung bildet, da zwischen 10 und 20 man viele nette Fähigkeiten und die ersten Talentpunkte bekommt.

VG Stefan


----------



## Zoddy (20. Mai 2008)

Mein HdX ist zwar erst 11, aber macht mir schon viel Spaß.

Man ist ja quasi eine Art Kampfmagier, also rein ins Getümmel, schnetzeln und zwischendurch wirklich sehr gute Zauber hervorrufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Die Dämonenform ist echt gut, auch wenn ich das Aussehen so garnicht leiden kann - aber das ist wohl Geschmackssache.

Die Combos sind bisher sehr gut umgesetzt und verteilen auch ordentlich Schaden auf jeden der es sich wagt, mir zu nahe zu kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Luntsu (21. Mai 2008)

Danke für die mehr oder weniger ausführlichen Antworten, ein Herold wird wohl definitiv mein erster AoC-Char. *wie blöd auf Freitag freu*

mgf
Luntsu


----------



## Tessar (28. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

wollte auch mal kurz meine Meinung zu meinem HdX abgeben.

Vorab, ich hab bis jetzt nur levl 13. Aber bisher keinerlei Probleme. Der Schadensoutput (so kommt es mir zumindest vor) ist äußerst zufriedenstellend. 

Spielweise bis jetzt, vor dem Kampf 2 Schutzzauber auf sich selbst wirken und losstürmen (:

Bei Gegnern die Schwerer aussehen in die Dämonenform wechseln und ordentlich Schaden austeilen. Mir kommt es zumindest so vor als das die Stoffrüstung für den HdX kein alzu großes Problem darstellt. 

Etwas negativ fällt mir auf das die Dämonenform auf meiner Stufe nur sehr kurz anhält. Ich hoffe Wirkraum der Verwandlung hält mit fortgeschrittenen Levl länger an.

Ansonsten lustiger Char  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Recc (28. Mai 2008)

Tessar schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wollte auch mal kurz meine Meinung zu meinem HdX abgeben.
> 
> ...




also mein hox is nun lvl 28 (pvp server)

und naja die rüssi macht schon nen unterschied später ... aber das gleicht man mit schaden wieder aus (wenn der gegner stehenbleibt, denn die combos brauchen so ihre zeit bis die "zünden")

man bekommt im avatar feat-tree ne fertigkeit der die "predator" form verlängert um .. lass mich lügen 25 sekunden also hält die bei mir imo ne minute, damit kann man dann schon arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



fazit:
wenn dein gegner geschickt ist und weiß wie der hox funzt is es wirklich seeeehr schwer da noch aufn grünen zweig zu kommen

ich hoffe noch aufs grp pvp mit den stuns von anderen klassen und so sollte der seine aoe-feuer-combo-dinger gut verteilen können =)

mfg recc


----------



## Zoarg (12. Juni 2008)

Ja ich denk auch, dass der HoX einen ernstzunehmenden DDler darstellt. Im Gruppenspiel ist er manchmal bei schwachen Gegnern etwas zurückhaltend was den Schaden angeht, da er ne ganze Zeit braucht die Combos zu zünden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber wenn die loslegen wächst da kein Gras mehr.


----------



## BBC-Kungfu (19. Juni 2008)

Hallo erstmal, spiele auch einen HOX. Ist zurzeit lvl 65 und bin schwer begeistert!
Was den schaden angeht kann man drüber streiten, da der Hox auf lange kämpfe eher schwach ist bezüglich der stoffrüstung.
Der Brust damage ist hammer, bzw. unschlagbar. Alles aktiviert kann keine andere Klasse den schaden nachmachen oder
annähernd nachmachen.
Was mich aber besonders stört ist die Dämonenform, die mir einfach zu kurz ist. Ich wünschte mir die Form wie bei den Druiden
in WOW. Meine damit die Form soll solange aufrecht sein wie ich will, und aus fairness gegenüber den andern klassen zb. nen debuff
bekommen. Beispiel: Form dauerhaft solange ich will, dafür nen debuff der zb. meine immunitäten verringert.
So könnte ich mir das vorstellen.
Was noch misserabel ist sind die FLÜCHE, bringen zwar viel aber eindeutig zu kurz. Das kostet ein Fluch 1/4 Mana und hält nur 20 bzw. buffs nur 10 sek.
Das sollte angehoben werden.
Im skillbaum selbst sind noch einige Talente verbugt, zb. Höllenfeuerodem skilled löst stille aus bei caster klassen. Funzt nicht bzw. unterbricht genau 0%.
Naja was soll ich noch sagen^^
Also der noch keinen Hox hat der sollte sich einen machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im großen und ganzen ist er so imba das ihr sogar andere spieler die 10-15 lvl's höher sind ONEHITEN könnt(Kombo: Feuerlanze mit D-Form und anderen spielereien^^)

MFG begeisterter HOX spieler


----------



## LoLTroll (19. Juni 2008)

BBC-Kungfu schrieb:


> Was mich aber besonders stört ist die Dämonenform, die mir einfach zu kurz ist. Ich wünschte mir die Form wie bei den Druiden
> in WOW. Meine damit die Form soll solange aufrecht sein wie ich will, und aus fairness gegenüber den andern klassen zb. nen debuff
> bekommen. Beispiel: Form dauerhaft solange ich will, dafür nen debuff der zb. meine immunitäten verringert.


Das war in der beta so und wurde entfernt -> zu stark!


----------



## Raven_Lord (21. Juni 2008)

Was mich an meinem HoX (33) stört ist, das er extrem schnell umfliegt.
Im PvP hab ich leider nie ne chance, da meine Fähigkeiten zu lange laden, 
wenn ich allerdings mal kurz übersehen werde hau ich ordentlich schaden rein. 
Ich finde wir sollten etwas gegen stunns/wurzeln/zurückwerfen bekommen oder eine stärkere Rüstung.
Leichte Rüstung wäre passend da sogar Priester das haben.
Ich kann max 3 mobs auf gleichem lvl locken ......

Ich werde mir eine andere Klasse erstellen, da ich den HoX ein bischen schwach finde....
Mal sehen was FC daraus macht.


----------



## *Yalla* (22. Juni 2008)

Raven_Lord schrieb:


> Was mich an meinem HoX (33) stört ist, das er extrem schnell umfliegt.
> Im PvP hab ich leider nie ne chance, da meine Fähigkeiten zu lange laden,
> wenn ich allerdings mal kurz übersehen werde hau ich ordentlich schaden rein.
> Ich finde wir sollten etwas gegen stunns/wurzeln/zurückwerfen bekommen oder eine stärkere Rüstung.
> ...



die sache is was du daraus machst! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich find ihn jedenfalls nicht zu schwach. die langen castzeiten sind zwar nervig, für pve aber nicht sonderlich störend. nach einer kombo und einmal höllenfeuerodem klicken liegt der mob auch meistens schon.
bei mehrern mobs geh ich meist in dämonenform und schluck nen heiltrank. geht so auch super und recht schnell zum grinden, wie ich find.

pvp, naja.. meine "angstgegener" sind ganz klar: mitrapriester, vollstrecker und wächter (in verteidigungshaltung und voll resi geskillt). bei den 2 heilern find ich's schwer mal ne kombo ordentlich durch zu bekomm, ohne das sie direkt gleich wieder davon renn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ansonsten gilt beim hox halt: seine fähigkeiten alle voll (und vorallem im richtigen moment) einzusetzen. is nunmal keine "autoshot-afk-wow-klasse".

wenn man raushat, wie's läuft geht der hox aufjedenfall gut ab und macht vorallem auch spaß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg yalla


----------



## heartless666 (4. August 2008)

Raven_Lord schrieb:


> Was mich an meinem HoX (33) stört ist, das er extrem schnell umfliegt.
> Im PvP hab ich leider nie ne chance, da meine Fähigkeiten zu lange laden,
> wenn ich allerdings mal kurz übersehen werde hau ich ordentlich schaden rein.
> Ich finde wir sollten etwas gegen stunns/wurzeln/zurückwerfen bekommen oder eine stärkere Rüstung.
> ...



Hm also mein HoX is zwar erst 25 aber ich kann derzeit noch leicht 3 mobs mit 1 level über mir gleichzeitig klopfen und hab noch mindestens 1/3 meiner HP. Denk mal kommt auch immer bissl auf die Skillung an wie bei jeder anderen klasse auch.


----------



## luzifer303 (18. September 2008)

also jetzt nach dem patch geht hox ab, ich fall net mehr so schnell um!!!
wenn ca 4 leute auf mir drauf sind kom ich noch in meinen avatar (alle stun) dann schwert in den boden und mindestens einer weg. 

ich habs halt noch net so mit ihm raus bin da eher noob aber wenn du ihn lässt haut er dir alles weg.


----------

